# Newly rescued tiel, need help hand taming.



## Bryanlynch (May 29, 2010)

I recently rescued a tiel from a livestock auction,they were going to thow him away in a shoebox because he didn't sell.He doesn't bite or anything but he's kind of scared.I've gotten him to take some millet from my fingers daily,but he still scared of my hand.I open his cage daily and he'll sit on top.a couple of times he's flown to the floor but not for long before he flies back to hi cage. I cover his cage every night at ten. I had his wings clipped and he seems in good health. My question is 1. How long should I let him hang out on his cage? 2. How long do I have to hand feed him before he trusts me? 3. How can I get him to return to his cage without scaring him more with my hands. Me and my wife love Sydney and want him to love us as well.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd suggest reading through this article, it's a great start-off and will help: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/bite2.html


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Welcome and thank you for rescuing that poor little Tiel.
You are doing fine. He may well understand that you have saved him.
It will take him time to adjust, take your time and let him set the pace.
If you get him out late afternoon he may go back to his cage better. treats always seem to work. 
Pandis SC2 will go into his cage for just a few sunflower or pumpkin seeds.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Omg. How horrible what they were going to do to him. I`m sooooooooo glad you saved him ! Your a champ !


----------



## Bryanlynch (May 29, 2010)

He sings all the time so I'm guessing he's kind of happy. All in all after three weeks I guess that's some progress.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

The people who were going to do that to him are disgusting. As for you, there needs to be more people like yourself and your wife. You are a legend for giving that little one a loving, safe home. In time i'm sure you will get that love back tenfold. Until then, I guess lots of patience and understanding is the key. The link that solace has posted is very informative. And I have referred back to that site quite a bit. Good luck, and please keep us updated.


----------

